# Raising Abandoned Mule Foal



## Slinkky (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum, and this my first posting, so please forgive my mistakes






I need some immediate help. 3 days ago, I became the forever home for an abandoned mule foal. He is 2 1/2 mths old. We have named him Hoot N Holler.

Hoot was born to a mare that was part of a broodmare band of expensive riding horses. (We don't know the breed). Anyway, Hoot was born and the man that owns them was livid. He wanted to kill the foal. A lady was there and talked the man into letting the foal nurse for 1 week while she went about finding him a new home. She did find him a good stopping place. The lady I got him from has done a terrific job of imprinting and handling. She said she tried to put Hoot on milk replacer but he did not eat it very well. She stopped the milk replacer and put him on a 16% foal sweet feed mixed with oats. Hoot has been on that diet since he was 1 month old.

I know the 16% sweet feed is not the best for him. I have taken him off of that and just switched him yesterday to a 12% horse pellet mixed with oats. I really don't think this is all that great for him either, but I think it's better than the 16% sweet feed. He does not really stand and eat for long. He'll go and get a bite or two, then wander around then fenceline talking to the other horses. He'll nibble at grass and some hay, then a while later, he'll go and get another bite or two.

He's quite skinny. You can see all ribs and the flanks are drawn in. He seems to drink well enough. I have seen both pee and poop, so the plumbing is order.





What would any of you suggest for nutrition? Has anyone raise and abandoned mule or donkey. I know that mules and donkeys have different nutritional needs than horses, which is why I am on this forum and not one for horses.

I need all the good advice I can get, so please send some my way.

Thanks,

Slinkky


----------



## chandab (Jul 19, 2006)

I don't really know enough about mules, but being that he is still just a baby, he needs the nutrition in a foal feed. If you don't want to feed sweet feed, what about a complete foal feed, like Purina Equine Junior? It can be fed alone as it is a complete feed, but can also be fed with hay. Perhaps you could feed the low end of the recommended amount of a complete foal feed and then add hay to it.

I'm sure someone with more mule experience will respond, eventually, just be patient.


----------



## Slinkky (Jul 19, 2006)

Thank you for your suggestion. I will look into that. Would the Equine Jr. be something to leave out free choice or limit the feeding amount? Do you know?


----------



## chandab (Jul 19, 2006)

Slinkky said:


> Thank you for your suggestion. I will look into that. Would the Equine Jr. be something to leave out free choice or limit the feeding amount? Do you know?


It would have to be limited to the recommended amount in the directions (usually on the bag), but I imagine if you don't put out more in a day, than is recommended; you could let him eat at his leisure.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 19, 2006)

Gosh I wish I could help you. Too bad the milk replacement didn't work out. I think you are definetly on the right plan with the Equine Jr though. You might want to worm him as well since he is skinny...that could be the problem. Sounds like you have friend for life



: Love to see pics of him too! Welcome to the forum.....I am fairly new here too. Teri


----------



## Slinkky (Jul 19, 2006)

Thank you for the warm welcome.

I will try to post a couple of pics of Hoot.






http://images.kodakgallery.com/photos2153/...48303_0_ALB.jpg


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 19, 2006)

WELCOME Slinkky, I am so glad you could join our little "forum family". I have hinnys, but have never had to hand raise one, but I do know that Shawana (minimule) is doing it right now with one about the same age as yours. I was watching to see if she would jump on here, but hasnt so I will email her and ask her to try to give you some pointers. She is SUPER with mules. In the meantime I do think you are on the right track with the Equine Jr. Have you talked to your vet or a equine feed specialist to see what they would have to say? I am hoping you will post what ever you find out, it might just help someone else down the road. Sounds like he is a sweetie and you really LOVE him. Corinne


----------



## Slinkky (Jul 19, 2006)

Thank you for the "welcome" Corrine. This seems like a nice place to be.

As for talking to my vet, it hasn't happend yet. I left a message on Tuesday and called again today. I still haven't heard from him. He is a good vet when it comes to working with the animals, but his bedside manners with the people sucks! He has never been one to take the time to explain things...he's always got to go to the next appointment. The next nearest vet is 20 miles away, but I'm beginning think I should switch. This little episode is showing me his true colors. I am not happy with him right now!

I have not made the switch to equine jr. yet. I am hoping to pick some up tomorrow. I think I will mix it half and half with crimped oats. As for his dinner tonight, I noticed that if I just sit down on a bucket beside him and rub his neck or legs or back, he'll eat quite a bit. So I guess we will have dinner dates for a while. Whatever it takes to get him to eat.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 19, 2006)

OHHH, dinner for two. I would be doing the same, sounds like the perfect way to bond with the little sweetie. You have a PM from me. Corinne


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jul 20, 2006)

I would use Equine JR, and get some foal lac pellets to mix in with it.............

Or mix Calf-manna in with your grain.

If you can get the foal lac pellets that would be the best...........if you can't find them local, then order them at www.Valleyvet.com

Plus leave good quality hay or pasture for him to munch on as he wants.

Good luck with him, he definately needs extra nutrition!!!!!!!!!!!

edited to say:

I am raising an orphan filly, she was 2 months when her momma died, and I couldn't get her to take the milk replacer, but She loves the Equine JR. mixed with foal-lac pellets..........(they smell just like milk)

She is now almost 4 months and I am putting her on 12% grain mixed with Calf-manna and then she has good quality hay in front of her 24/7


----------



## Slinkky (Jul 20, 2006)

Great. Thanks KsCowgirl! I appreciate the info. Everyone here has been wonderful with suggestions and offers of encouragement. You are the first one with actual experience to reply to me. I will get some foal lac today.

Slinkky


----------



## Lacie's Foal of Hope (Jul 20, 2006)

Hello Slinkky!

I'm not sure if this will help or not but I thought it would be worth a try. I adopted and raised a

two week old orphan filly last year. Her name is Lacie's Foal of Hope. Lacie was a nursemare foal...

which was taken from her mom so that her mother could go raise a more expensive/sporthorse foal.

We adopted her from Last Chance Corral... who rescues over 150 of these orphans every year... and

some are less than hours old. I know your orphan is not this young and is already off milk but I will explain

what we did anyway. So with that said here's Lacie's diet over her first few months...........

When we brought Lacie home from Last Chance she was already started on the bucket. The milk

replacer she was on was Buckeye Mare's Milk Replacer, which is really good stuff!!! In every gallon we

would put 1 tablespoon Danon Yogurt (the probiotics help control the diarrhea) also you can put a little bit

of corn syrup in the milk to sweeten it and make it taste more like mom's milk! Then at 4 weeks you can

begin feeding milk replacer pellet's... increasing the amount as the bag says---but do not exceed three pounds

per day. Once the limit is reached on milk pellets begin adding a grain-based foal feed in half pound increments

to appetite. Tizwhiz 16, Super Foal, Countrymark Foal Primer are a few that are available. You can also put a

supplement to fight ulcers in the grain as long as they are on milk. We used Zantac and crushed one tablet in her

feed a day.

At twelve weeks... begin decreasing the amount of milk based pellet by 1/4 pound per week, and replacing it

with the grain pellet. All milk-based feed's should be stopped by 4 - 4 1/2 months of age. Increase hay to two flakes.

Also I will note that Lacie did not like her grain to begin with. But one day we were feeding my sister's horse soft

party type mints and I thought I would offer one to Lacie. To my surprise she lovedthem.. I decided to chop them

up in her grain... and from then on she never had a problem with grain!!

Another important dietary need is trace mineral salt and water always be available. Exercise is also

very important for proper development... as is proper worming!!

Make sure you are taking the foals temperature also to make sure it is normal!

We followed these guide lines with Lacie and she has never been sick a day in her life!! She is now almost 18

months old and over 900 lbs! She is the nicest sweetest horse I have ever had... and I would not

trade her for the world. I know raising an orphan is an exhasting task.. but it is also the most rewarding experience

you can have... if done properly.

If you would like you can click my link at the bottom of my post and it will take you to Last Chance Corral's website.

You can contact them and I'm sure they would be more than happy to help you! I know

they have had two mule orphans this year.

I hope this helps and if you have any more questions I would be happy to help!!

Take care,

~Carly~


----------



## minimule (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi,

Welcome to the forum. Sorry I didn't post sooner but we were on a rescue mission trip yesterday.

My little mule was 2 months when her dam died. She was all ready used to eating Safe Choice by Nutrena but I started adding a Mare Replacement pellet gradually. At first she didn't like it and if it was there wouldn't touch her normal food either. I started just throwing a few pellets in at a time working up to a full cup. She grew to like it and ate the full 40# bucket! She is doing great and is very healthy and strong. It also helped that she has a mule foal next to her with his dam so she has someone new to bond to. They are best buds and the mare looks out for both of them.

Sitting with him while he eats is a good thing. He "needs" the company.


----------

